# Was muss ein PC für Grafik/Design können?



## rodiki (15. Januar 2002)

Liebe Freundinnen,
liebe Freunde,
Ich bin Vater einer Tochter die Grafik/Design studiert. Ihr PC, ein 500'er Pentium III (Ram 256)stösst bei Ihren Arbeiten schon an seine Leistungsgrenzen. Sie arbeitet mit Photoshop, quarkXpress, Flash, Premiere usw. Sie gestaltet Grafiken im DIN A3-Format, Macht Präsentationen mit Ton, Text und Bildern.
Es wird nun bald zeit, ihr einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Ich bin als Rentner natürlich nicht so gut betucht, Ihr einen Super-Rechner zu kaufen und habe mal an Euch Fachleute die Frage, wie eine Maschine
aussehen muss, ohne viel Klimbim, aber mit dem nötigsten ausgestattet,
um optimal im Bereich Grafig/Design arbeiten zu können (muss RD-Ram 400 MHz, 1024 MB Speicher/Dual Channel, und 64 MB-Grafikkarte sein)?
Ich habe schon vielen Foren versucht, eine befridigende Anwort zu bekommen, aber es waren fast immer leere Schwätzereien und kaum fundierte Tip's. Ich glaube und hoffe hier bei Euch Grafik-Spezi's
mehr Glück zu haben. Schickt mir doch bitte eine eMail mit Euren Tips
an: "rodiki@gmx.net". Ich würde mich sehr freuen und Dank im vorraus,
mit vielen Grüssen, Rolf !


----------



## Tim C. (15. Januar 2002)

mmm ich hoffe mal, dass du (sie) jetzt eine email benachrichtigung bekommen haben.
Also ich würde aus erfahrung mal sagen für photoshop langt ein rechner mit 800mhz und 256mb ram 32mb grafikkarte sollte auch genug sein. wie das mit quarkeXpress aussieht weiss ich nicht genau aber für 3d anwendungen sollte man schonmal etwas mehr ram haben. also mit 512 mb sind sie da denke ich mal auf der sicheren seite. super schnelle 400mhz ram brauchen das auf keinen fall zu sein. Wie die Grafikkarten anforderungen für 3d aussehen weiss ich nicht so genau. aber momentan würde ich so einen 1000mhz rechner kaufen mit 512mb ram und einer geforce 2 ti mit 64 mb ram. das dürfte reichen. die Quark experten dürfen dass jetzt gerne ergänzen, da ich nicht so weiss wie das so aussieht.


----------



## rodiki (15. Januar 2002)

Danke Leuchte, so langsam bekomme ich ein recht gutes Bild,
wie der Rechner auszusehen hat !
Gruesse
         Rolf !


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Januar 2002)

Also eine GeForce3 Ti braucht es für 3D nicht zu sein, der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist für 3D-Programme marginal, die zusätzlichen Features der GeForce3 sind wirklich nur für Spiele.
Bei PCs ist es immer so, daß die schwächste/langsamste Komponente die Geschwindigkeit angibt. Deswegen sollte keines der Bauteile von der Geschwindigkeit (und damit auch vom Preis) deutlich über bzw. unter den anderen Komponenten liegen.
Der Prozessor sollte ein Athlon sein, der Duron ist zwar deutlich billiger, doch ist sein kleiner Cache eine ziemliche Bremse bei typischen Grafik-Anwendungen.
Die Intel-Familie ist nicht schneller als die AMDs aber dafür deutlich Teurer, außerdem ist die Pentium-IV-Reihe nach wie vor noch nicht 100% ausgereift.
Die Thunderbirds mit um die 1400 MHz bieten ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und genügend Leistungsreserven daß nicht in einem Jahr wieder ein neuer Rechner fällig ist.
Zum Thema Mainboard:
Auch das Mainboard ist sehr wichtig und eine Komponente bei der es sich rächt, wenn man hier spart. Es gibt mittlerweile fünf oder sechs verschiedene Chipsätze für die Athlon Cs, sehr gut sind der Via KT266A, der schnellste Chipsatz, und der AMD 761-Chipsatz, der zu den verläßlichsten und kompatibelsten Chipsätzen gehört. Die Sparversion wäre der SiS 731-Chipsatz, doch ist für Top-End-PCs davon abzuraten, weil die Ausstattung der Boards aufgrund des sehr geringen Preises (75-80 € statt ca. 200 für "normale" Boards) etwas zu wünschen übrig läßt.
Ich persönlich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Gigabyte GA7DX-R gemacht, es hat einen UDMA-100-Controller sowie ein doppeltes BIOS, von der Ausstattung her gibt es meines Wissens nach im Moment kein besseres.
Das Minimum an Arbeitsspeicher sind bei A3-Formaten 256 MB RAM, es sollten besser 512 sein, die neuen Athlon-Chipsätze haben fast alle Slots für schnellen DDR-RAM (PC266), der mit der doppelten Frequenz des herkömmlichen EDO-RAM betrieben wird. Hier empfiehlt es sich auf jeden Fall, die paar € mehr für echte Infineon+Infineon-Chips auszugeben, die sind lizensiert und auf einwandfreie Funktion geprüft. Mit nichts kann man sich den Spaß an einem PC gründlicher verderben als mit minderwertigen RAM-Bausteinen die ständig merkwürdige Fehler verursachen.
Die Festplatte sollte vor allem schnell und leise sein, die neuen IBM-Modelle mit 7200 Umdrehungen sind da ganz schön. Die kann man an dem Gigabyte-Board auch an den UDMA-100-Controller anschließen, wodurch die Festplattengeschwindigkeit maximal genutzt wird.
Die Grafikkarte ist für Leute die nicht mit 3D arbeiten nicht so entscheidend, wichtig ist dabei nur, daß der grafikspeicher ausreicht um eine hohe Auflösung in TrueColor darzustellen.
Für 3D-Anwendungen haben die GeForce2 MX 400, also z.B. die Elsa Gladiac 511 mit 64 RAM das beste preis/leistungs-verhältnis, eine geForce3 bring aus o.g. Gründen keine dem Preis angemessene Leistungssteigerung. Die Professionellen 3D-Karten kommen aus finanziellen Gründen nicht in Frage, da kostet die Karte alleine deutlich mehr als der Rechner.
Was habe ich noch vergessen? CD-Rom/DVD/Brenner nach Belieben, zum Prozessorlüfter fragen sie einfach den Hardwarehändler ihres Vertrauens, er sollte nicht unterdimensioniert sein, aber ein Lüfter mit der Lautstärke einer Kreissäge ist der Konzentration beim Arbeiten doch etwas abträglich.
soviel dazu von mir

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## rodiki (16. Januar 2002)

*Dake !*

Danke Dir Kaprolactam,
es ist einfach toll welche Mühe Ihr Euch macht !
Ein tolles Forum ist das hier !!!
Grüsse Rolf !


----------



## Tim C. (16. Januar 2002)

ich hatte auch nicht von einer gforce 3 ti gesprochen sondern von einer 2ti, ganz einfach deshalb weil die 2 mx technologie schon vor einem halben jahr überholt war und grade in sachen 3d sind doch darstellbare texel nicht zu vernachlässigen würd ich sagen.
In allen anderen Punkten kann ich mich meinem Vorredner anschliessen und auf keinen Fall beim Mainboard sparen. Ich habe es getan und bereuhe es aufs übelste.


----------



## CeoN (16. Januar 2002)

*zusatzfrage:*

wie siehts in bezug auf den monitor aus? worauf muss man hier achten wenn man speziell die grafische darstellung und eben sein genanntes design usw im auge hat,
da ich z.b. mit meinem monitor etwas unzufrieden bin, da er eine schlechte gamma darstellung hat, also helle sachen sind ueberhell und dunkle zu dunkel bzw eben der kontrast zu stark... man kann das zwar in den monitoreinstellungen beeinflussen allerdings nur geringfühgig
(kontrast sowie gamma)
meine frage also: gibt es spezielle monitore für den bereich grafik und design und worauf muss man achten =)?


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Januar 2002)

nein, kein mac.
Ich arbeite mit PC und MAC, Mac ist um einiges langsamer als ein pc der den preis eines macs hat. Ich arbeite mit photoshop, flash usw... Der mac ist MIR viel zu langsam und die oberfläche gefällt mir auch nicht, ist aber geschmackssache.


----------



## drash (16. Januar 2002)

darum muss aber mein beitrag auch nicht gleich gelöscht werden!!!


----------



## Tim C. (16. Januar 2002)

*monitor...*

also bei monitoren ist meines wissens nach nur eine sache zu beachten. heute nix kleineres als 17" kaufen (es sei denn bei tft displays) und auf ne hohe (>85Hz) mögliche bildwiderhohlrate achten, dass is ganz wichtig wenn man lange arbeiten möchte ohne sich die augen komplett zu zerstören. die edelvariante is dann natürlich 17" TFT Display was aber vom Preis her, meistens den Rahmen einer ökonomischen PC Anschaffung sprengt.


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Januar 2002)

Ermm... vergeßt LCDs.
Die kommen für die professionelle Grafikbearbeitung nicht in Frage, weil man keine Farbkalibrierung vornehmen kann. Hört sich unwichtig an, ist aber wenn man mit Druckvorstufe beschäftigt ist unverzichtbar.

Und bei Monitoren kommt es auf wesentlich mehr an als nur auf die Wiederholfrequenz. Ein 19"er sollte es schon sein für Grafikbearbeitung, ganz sicher aber kein 15"er.
Die Farbwiedergabe sollte homogen, ohne Farbfehler in irgendwelchen Ecken oder gar Moirée-Linien, und möglichst brilliant sein.
Je feiner der DotPitch, also die Löcher in der Lochmaske, desto schärfer ist das Bild. Streifenmasken sind mittlerweile sehr ausgereift, die Farbdarstellung ist besser als auf Lochmasken, doch haben sie manchmal Schärfeprobleme an den Rändern.
Die Horizontalfrequenz ist ebenfalls entscheidend, sie sollte bei einem 19"er nicht unter 95kHz liegen, sonst schafft er keine 85Hz auf 1280x1024. Je weiter der Arbeitswert unter dem Maximalwert liegt, desto schärfer ist das Bild.
Auch die Helligkeitsverteilung sollte Homogen sein, dunkle Flecken sind schrecklich, wenn man Farbwerte zu beurteilen versucht.
Alle diese Punkte sind für einen Grafikmonitor natürlich weitaus wichtiger als für einen Spiele-Monitor.
Ich für meinen Teil besitze seitz Kurzem einen Iiyama Vision Master Pro 512, und habe jetzt erst schätzen gelernt, was einen richtig gutern Monitor im Gegensatz zu einem mittelmäßigen (Belinea 106020) ausmacht.

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von drash _
> *darum muss aber mein beitrag auch nicht gleich gelöscht werden!!! *



wo ist der post? Ich war es nicht, bin ja kein Admin


----------



## Daniel Toplak (19. Januar 2002)

Tja allso viel kann ich dem nicht mehr hinzufügen, denn meine Vorredner haben bereits alles gesagt. Aber eines möchte ich doch noch anmerken und zwar was Speicher und Betriebssystem angeht.
Man kommt natürlich heutzutage mit 512 MB supergut zurecht auch was Grafik, 3D und Video Bearbeitung angeht (spreche aus eigener Erfahrung) denoch kann man eigentlich nie genug Speicher haben aber Vorsicht nur Markenspeicher und passend zum Mainboard (es soll ja glatt einige geben, die bestimmten Speicher nicht wollen ). Doch da beginnen jetzt die Probleme im Bezug auf das Betriebssystem, den die Win9.x (95, 98, ME) kommt über 512 MB bzw. über 768 MB überhaupt nicht mehr klar. An der stelle sollte man sich überlegen, ob man ein Betriebssystem will, das nur zum Spielen gut ist (Win9.x) oder ob man nicht doch ein stabiles Betriebssystem wie Windows 2000 instlliert. Denn wer mal auf Win2000 gearbeitet hat, der kann mir das sicherlich bestätigen. Da hat man außerdem noch die Möglichkeit Multiprozessoring zu verwenden (Mainboards sind allerdings sündhaft teuer). Aber bei 3D und Video Bearbeitung ist das das non-plus-ultra.
Ich hoffe auch etwas zur Kaufentscheidung beigetragen zu haben.

Gruss Homer


----------

